# handgun and longgun  same caliber.



## thurmongene (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the idea of having the same calibre in my rifle and hand gun.  Although I mostly deer hunt,  there is always the possibility of seeing a bear.   Maybe even very close.
Help me here with ideas.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 17, 2013)

.44 Magnum Rifle, .44 Magnum Revolver. 2 Weapons. 1 Ammo! Sounds great, works even better. .45 Cal Muzzleloader, .44 cal (shoots a .45 ball ) B/P revolver.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 18, 2013)

45 COLT and reload for them!
Their are differing revolvers and lever rifles that easily handle the +P loads safely.


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, .44 mag is the way to go.


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 18, 2013)

45-70 marlin guide gun,45-70 contender
30-30 marlin 336,30-30 contender


----------



## tcward (Sep 18, 2013)

imkevdog said:


> 45-70 marlin guide gun,45-70 contender
> 30-30 marlin 336,30-30 contender



Don't forget the .35 remmy!


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 18, 2013)

a few  T.C.'s I have   357 Maximum ( 38 SPECIAL - 357 Maximum), 7-30 waters, 460 S&W magnum, 243 WINCHESTER, 308 Winchester  ------ and 22LR and 22 win mag  - all in carbine and pistol  -----   favorite is the 7-30 followed by the 357Max


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a Taurus 8 3/8 inch 44 mag revolver and a Marlin 1894 44 mag leveraction rifle! I'm goana have both loaded with Hornady 220gr. Leveralutions or Ga. Arms 240gr. JHP Deer Stoppers!!!!!


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 19, 2013)

7mm/08 encore pistol

7mm/08 weatherby Mark V rifle

Or 

.308 pistol Stryker or encore
.308 encore rifle

Recoil is interesting hard to explain my .08 pistol flips but doesn't punish like the striaght walled revolvers.

You could do .30/06 with both the encore frame and rifle of your choice.

6.8spc and .300AAC are both contender compatible rounds also.


----------



## leftystar (Oct 4, 2013)

Dont forget about the 30 carbine.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 4, 2013)

6.8 SPC Contender/Encore and a 6.8 SPC AR.

Or a 30-30 Contender and a Marlin or Winchester lever gun.

Lastly, you could do a .300 Whisper and and a .300 Blackout AR.  You can shoot the BO in the Whisper.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm a smaller caliber guy, I've got .22 and 9mm rifles and pistols.


----------



## Win1917 (Oct 5, 2013)

On the rare occasion I hunt with a rifle it's usually a single shot so I might do something a little different. An Encore 480 Ruger or 475 Linebaugh rifle with a wheelgun to match.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 26, 2013)

Since I use a progressive reloader set up for 44 Magnum it is my choice.   45 Colt would also be good but I have used the 44 Magnum since 1972 and know what it can do.   357 Magnum can also be used but shots have to be carefully placed with the right bullets for larger game.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the 454 casull.  Puma / Legacy makes a lever action in 454 and you can get a Rger to go with it.  Plus they also shoot 45 colt.


----------



## TJay (Oct 26, 2013)

45 Colt!  I have a Ruger Bisley and a Rossi Trapper levergun both chambered for 45 Colt.


----------



## Rich M (Nov 28, 2013)

I like the 357 mag - revolver and rifle.  

Got my best buck yet this year with a ruger M77 in 357 mag.  30 yards, 158 gr xtp fp blew thru and left pieces of meat on the ground in the blood at the impact site.  Dbl lung-100 yard easy blood trail.


----------



## Ben Athens (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Ruger 44 mag. I would like to get an Hand R handy rifle in 44 mag to go with it.


----------



## blt152 (Dec 2, 2013)

Remington 760 Game Master and a TC Contender Super 14, both chambered in 35Rem , shooting 180gr Hornady SSPB hand loads.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 2, 2013)

Got a Ruger 44 carbine and a Blackhawk 44. Killed deer with both.


----------



## guesswho (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Ruger SBH 5.5" SS 44 mag. I hope to have a Rossi 92 in 44 mag this time next year. I want a two gun one caliber combo too. I want the 44 due to the versatility of the ammo and endless possibilities in reloading potential. Not to mention I'm already one gun closer and also been reloading it too.


----------



## rwh (Dec 9, 2013)

i've got a .357 colt trooper iii in nickel with a 6 inch barrel and i'm thinking about getting a henry big boy in .357.  .38 special is actually supposed to be a good small game round from what i've been reading.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 10, 2013)

.454 Casull
In a handgun, proven to stop even a grizzly. Should be a fine deer rifle round. 
Hmmm. I need a .454 rifle now.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 11, 2013)

660griz said:


> .454 Casull
> In a handgun, proven to stop even a grizzly. Should be a fine deer rifle round.
> Hmmm. I need a .454 rifle now.



Puma/rossi.  Love mine.  I just havent gotten the matching pistol yet.  Do have 3 .45 colts that sorta of match.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Dec 11, 2013)

I used a Marrlin 1894 in .44 magnum with a Ruger Super Blackhawk in the same caliber for several years. It's a good combination, but the little Marlin 1894 isn't a good fit for a 6'4" man. When Marlin came out with the longer Model 1895 in .450 Marlin, ...I bought one. It was an instant match, and I still carry the Ruger SBH for backup. The .450 Marlin is the MOST Effective caliber on bear I've used. I'm a fan of the 45-70, but factory loadings don't come close to the .450 Marlin whch sends the same projectile down range.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 12, 2013)

Buffalo Bore or Garrett cartridges for the 45-70 and you can hunt anything on earth. More factory ammo choices for 45-70. Easier to find 45-70 ammo. Oh, and if you reload, you can really bring out the best in a 45-70. 

Not sure about a 45-70 handgun. Recoil and weight may be an issue. Of course my .454 Ruger Alaskan isn't exactly a lightweight.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 12, 2013)

rosewood said:


> Puma/rossi.  Love mine.



I gotta get one of those.


----------



## firebiker (Dec 12, 2013)

pnome said:


> Yeah, .44 mag is the way to go.



yep what he said
when I hunt I carry my Ruger Deerfield 44 Mag & my Black hawk hunter strapped on my leg both loaded with 240 grain Deer stoppers.
great combo for hunting & protection when in the woods


----------



## rosewood (Dec 14, 2013)

660griz said:


> I gotta get one of those.


What is cool about mine is it loads like a regular lever using the side gate or it loads like a tube fed .22.  Makes it easier to unload also.  They only put that feature on the .454.  Wished it was done on all lever guns.


----------

